# Durango/Mazatlan highway opens



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

After many years it's finally open:

http://geo-mexico.com/?p=10053


----------



## Bill Gruntleman (Oct 18, 2013)

I drove it on my way to Nogales from Guanajuato State a couple of months ago. At that time it diverted to the old highway for about 2 hours. That section was particularly scenic. I stopped at one scenic overlooks on the old highway and could see the Baluarte Bridge about 15 miles off in the distance using binoculars. I suppose that there will be no reason now to use and see the old highway, now that the new one is completely open. I am glad I got to drive the old section when I did.


----------

